# Pressure Canning Recommendations



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I would like to start pressure canning. I have been WB canning for about 5-6 years now. My one problem/concern is that I have a flat top electric stove inside. I have a XL 12" burner on the stove which has allowed me to WB on it without too much fear of cracking the top (Just in case, I take a break after every round and move the canner off the stove so it can cool).

For Pressure Canning I am interested is using an outdoor propane burner, but I have been researching it and understand that there are risks if you use a burner with too high of a btu output. I was wondering if this single cast iron burner looked like something which would work well for my new venture.

It has a maximum output of 15,000 btu's AND because it is cast iron, I think i would work well with the weight of a canner on top.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002715WPS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3RQXE462XRCAI

I am trying to keep this adventure affordable (at least until I know whether I want to pressure can a lot of things). I plan to get the presto 23 qt pressure canner from walmart. I will upgrade to an AA canner if I decide that I want to do this a lot.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Meghan


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

havent used that burner but i tink 15000 btu may be a little low. you can always turn it down. i have used the butner that comes in a turkey fryer set and last summer i got a camp chef 2 burner. i really like it and now do all my canning outside.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a nice 2 burner camp chef but I haven't canned on it. I have pressure canned on a ceramic top stove before on the 12 inch burner without any problems. I have the 23qt Presto too and really like it. By the way, the Presto instruction manual says to not use the canner on a burner over 12,000 BTU.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I can on a gas cook stove with a power burner rated at 15,000 Btu. After the canner is up to pressure, I turn the burner down to its lowest setting.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Melesine said:


> By the way, the Presto instruction manual says to not use the canner on a burner over 12,000 BTU.


That is what I am concerned about. people use the turkey fryers and stuff, but their btu's are technically way too high....


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

dkhern said:


> havent used that burner but i tink 15000 btu may be a little low. you can always turn it down. i have used the butner that comes in a turkey fryer set and last summer i got a camp chef 2 burner. i really like it and now do all my canning outside.


Does a camp stove regulate the BTU output like an indoor gas stove top would? Can it be turned on "low"?
Do you know what the btu's are on your camp stove?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 2 burner camp chef stove and I bought it just to use for canning. I have an electric stove in the house and it won't work for the pressure canner.

This is the one i use:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camp...4795280&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104795280;cat104246280

I have an AA canner that I use on it.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Werforpsu said:


> Does a camp stove regulate the BTU output like an indoor gas stove top would? Can it be turned on "low"?
> Do you know what the btu's are on your camp stove?


Yes they have a knob like a regular stove to control the flame. However, if you choose to use it turned up to get the water up to temp it's certainly over the BTU max suggested by the canner manufacturers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> I have a 2 burner camp chef stove and I bought it just to use for canning. I have an electric stove in the house and it won't work for the pressure canner.
> 
> This is the one i use:
> 
> ...


I have used this same one for 3 years now. I water bath and pressure can on it, no problems. Just remember once you are up to pressure to turn back the heat to get the "right jiggle"/ pressure. No reason to keep it on high, med-low to low works fine......but getting a full pot to boil in a very short time on high is really helpful! Only down side is if it's a windy day you need something to block the wind a bit.


----------

